# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  El libro Cartomagia Fundamental por: Vicente Canuto

## GreenLink

:D Encontre apenas hoy un libro de cartomagia fundamental escrito por Vicente Canuto, esta genial, ya estoy aprendiendo varios trucos de magia, se los recomiendo a todos los iniciados en esto de la magia, como yo, no hay puntuacion que pueda tener este libro , ya que es lo maximo :D

----------


## Daniel Quiles

ESTE LIBRO ES DE LO MEJOR QUE HAY.

Muchos lo recomendamos para cualquier iniciado.............................. y por algo sera. Pero no solo para principiantes sino tambien para magos medios, etc.

A continuacion os dejo un enlace hacia el libro en TIENDA MAGIA, para quien no lo tenga que llo adquiera (  :Wink:  )

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...products_id=79


Alli tambien podreis leer un comentario hecho por mí del mismo.


Saludos

Dani

----------


## pepepotero

Buenas...

Llevo varios años que no he realizado nada de la cartomagia que aprendí, pero como el gusanillo no se pierde, lo he vuelto a coger y aunque he perdido algo de habilidad,  el libro de Canuto ha sido mi guia para ir recuperando lo perdido.

Altamente recomendado.

Un saludo a tod@s

----------


## kike

Me regalaron hace un tiempo el canuto y es una pasada, no he visto mas libros de cartomagia, pero creo que el canuto es de lo mejor que hay.

----------


## coronas

una joya

----------


## cyberpaquito

Solamente citar un mensaje que escribí hace tiempo referente al canuto y que viene al trapo.

24 enero 2005 foro nuevo en magia
Título: "tres hurras por Vicente canuto, hip hip..."
 :D Lo primero dar las gracias a ignoto por recomendarme el libro (cartomagia fundamental), lo he empezado a leer y me parece alucinante, si no fuera por la calidad del contenido se podria decir que es un libro para tontos por la claridad de sus explicaciones (que no suele ser lo más frecuente cuando hablamos de textos de magia). 
Salud y magia.


Tan sólo añadir que sigo con su estudio y cada día consigue que me entusiame más por la cartomagia en particular y con la magia en general, pues también toca conceptos que son generales para las demás disciplinas.

Un abrazo

Salud y magia

----------


## merrameu

Hola,

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vosotros. Acabo de empezar en esto y siguiendo las recomendaciones del foro, me compre ese libro y estoy alucinado con el. Es facil de comprender.

Saludos

----------


## Mago Londrino

Yo la verdad que lo pillé hace no mucho tiempo (ya tenia otros libros de Cartomagia, como los Vol I&II de "Cartomagia Fácil" u "Joyas de Cartomagia" de Alfredo Florensa), y la verdad que no tiene nada que ver... 
El Canuto me gustó bastante más ^^
Saludos

----------


## devildakar

AMIGO QUIEN SABE EN DONDE O EN QUE PARTE DE VENEZUELA LO VENDEN

----------


## KENDAL MAGIC

estas gritando..? por que si no es asi lee las normas del foro.

----------


## joepc

> AMIGO QUIEN SABE EN DONDE O EN QUE PARTE DE VENEZUELA LO VENDEN


En www.tiendamagia.com venden a todo el mundo.

----------


## shark

¿que libro es ese? Creo que NUNCA he leido nada de ese libro en este foro.......

----------


## Ravenous

Eeeh, que esto es del 2005...

----------


## shark

> Eeeh, que esto es del 2005...


Es que hoy no puse en hora mi reloj...  :twisted:

----------

